# Hiking boots



## MrGrumpy (13 Dec 2021)

Looking for a pair of water proof walking boots. Dog walks etc . Currently using my Solomon shoes but really for spring summer. All you hikers what you wearing ? Dont mind spending a bit for something that lasts or should I say the boss is buying


----------



## numbnuts (13 Dec 2021)

Merrell


----------



## Bonefish Blues (13 Dec 2021)

Accy's old thread contains every brand in every material at every price point IIRC. Worth a search.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Dec 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Accy's old thread contains every brand in every material at every price point IIRC. Worth a search.


Link ?


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2021)

Meindl but can't recall the style. Beautifully made and very comfortable. The deciding factor for me was the soles can be replaced meaning if I care of the uppers correctly these will last me for life.

I paid £235 about five years ago and they're still in great condition.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Dec 2021)

If you are going to be walking on rocks and rough stones, I would choose a pair of leather boots. They give good ankle support.


----------



## Chief Broom (13 Dec 2021)

I used to buy expensive walking boots but now use 2nd hand army Altberg boots of ebay. Can get different grades ie good,very good, as new etc and are good value


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Dec 2021)

Depends on terrain. Muddy or clay but not technical then a simple lightweight leather boot from the likes of Brasher will be perfect. Up a mountain you’ll want a thick leather , firmer sole etc.

Something like these would do the job for muddy forest walks etc.

https://www.blacks.co.uk/15897666/brasher-men-s-country-master-walking-boots-15897666


----------



## Ridgeway (13 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Meindl but can't recall the style. Beautifully made and very comfortable. The deciding factor for me was the soles can be replaced meaning if I care of the uppers correctly these will last me for life.
> 
> I paid £235 about five years ago and they're still in great condition.



Also have some Meindl here, used them yesterday although mine are suede so not perfect in snow.

My leather Chris Brasher boots i bought in 1995 are still going strong and are my usual winter boots, gators and snow shoes and i'm mountain ready


----------



## Bonefish Blues (13 Dec 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Link ?


Try this one:

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/walking-hiking-boots.253855/

I think Accy's a participant not the OP.

Others available for a 'walking boots' search


----------



## MichaelW2 (13 Dec 2021)

Ones that fit your foot shape not mine.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (13 Dec 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> Ones that fit your foot shape not mine.


This.


----------



## FishFright (13 Dec 2021)

Buy the ones whose lasts match your feet shape, and the have the correct toe and heel box fit.


----------



## I like Skol (13 Dec 2021)

Grisport! 

Not doing myself any favours by sharing this as the prices are sure to rocket once the secret gets out, but getting Mrs Skol a pair of boots from them saved my marriage (comfiest footwear she has ever owned).
She's now on her second pair after wearing out the first actually walking mountains and younger son wears a pair of the walking shoes in black for school!!!

Don't tell anyone else


----------



## Bonefish Blues (13 Dec 2021)

I tried to buy a pair of Grisports once. They sent me an odd-sized pair. When I contacted me the next day to arrange exchange I was told that the footwear I'd waited a couple of months for was already out of stock and I'd have to wait again.

I don't wear Grisports...


----------



## I like Skol (13 Dec 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I tried to buy a pair of Grisports once. They sent me an odd-sized pair. When I contacted me the next day to arrange exchange I was told that the footwear I'd waited a couple of months for was already out of stock and I'd have to wait again.
> 
> I don't wear Grisports...


Strange! I have boots and shoes. Lad has boots and shoes. Mrs in second pair of boots. All happy customers. Did have a pair of boots that popped a lace hook out within the first few weeks but that was Resolved quickly with a new pair.
Did you deal with the UK agent in the northeast (Rymans?)


----------



## Bonefish Blues (13 Dec 2021)

I like Skol said:


> Strange! I have boots and shoes. Lad has boots and shoes. Mrs in second pair of boots. All happy customers. Did have a pair of boots that popped a lace hook out within the first few weeks but that was Resolved quickly with a new pair.
> Did you deal with the UK agent in the northeast (Rymans?)


Yes. I'm sure I was the exception, but I was disappointed that all stock had been allocated (and I'm a mainstream size 45 in Euro money/11 UK). Leads me to believe that the system they have whereby many products are not in stock and you sign up for an email when they come in is actually used a a de facto ordering system.

ETA
Oh yes, and at their (automated I assume) request I completed a review, which was factual and accurate, and complimentary about the perceived value of the product, but for understandable reasons was 2*. It was never published.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (14 Dec 2021)

It depends on what fits your feet firstly. If you want waterproof that will last a long time I would go for leather boots with a gore tex liner.
I've had loads and the worst boots in terms of pain were Altberg by a mile, I even had my feet measured and they cut my foot in half. The shop gave me a refund on the end.
I think Scarpa make very good boots. I'd be looking at spending £100-£170ish. Don't forget you have to clean them, spray them and rub cream into them as well. I'd steer well away from Merrell if you want a waterproof boot that will last.They wont do either.
I'd get these https://www.blacks.co.uk/15895341/scarpa-men-s-terra-ll-gore-tex-15895341. You tend to get what you pay for with walking boots. Also steer well away from Mountain Warehouse.


----------



## cougie uk (14 Dec 2021)

Go for a weekend to somewhere like Keswick. Lots of shops to browse. I must have tried about a dozen pairs before finding the perfect fit. Best boots ever.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Dec 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Looking for a pair of water proof walking boots. Dog walks etc . Currently using my Solomon shoes but really for spring summer. All you hikers what you wearing ? Dont mind spending a bit for something that lasts or should I say the boss is buying


Simple Hitec's, you are not going up mountains. i'm on my second pair in 30 years. £50-60 odd quid range and dri tec waterproof. They seems to suit my foot shape <- this is crucial, so try a few....

for example - good site btw


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2021)

I didn't mention fitting and should have as others have done. I spent a lot of time visiting shop after shop looking for boots. Eventually I booked a fitting appointment with a specialist independent retailer. The young woman spent two hours with me ensuring I had the right boots. I won't bore you with the detail but she moved steadily and professionally from an initial measuring to select and discard a whole range off boots till we hit the perfect ones.

I would go back without hesitation and didn't even blink at the £235 cost as I was fully confident in her advice.

If you live within reach I highly recommend Whalley Warm and Dry

Good lacing technique is important to keep the foot comfortable and the boot firmly in place.


----------



## FishFright (14 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I didn't mention fitting and should have as others have done. I spent a lot of time visiting shop after shop looking for boots. Eventually I booked a fitting appointment with a specialist independent retailer. The young woman spent two hours with me ensuring I had the right boots. I won't bore you with the detail but she moved steadily and professionally from an initial measuring to select and discard a whole range off boots till we hit the perfect ones.
> 
> I would go back without hesitation and didn't even blink at the £235 cost as I was fully confident in her advice.
> 
> ...



I has a similar experience with Outside at Hathersage , but this was for winter climbing (C2/B2) so they really had to fit well. Luckily for my wallet they had a pair of Scarpa's that were reduced to £170 from £240ish .

This was a decade ago though .


----------



## CanucksTraveller (14 Dec 2021)

Fit is key but I'd try Meindl, I've had a pair of Bhutan for 5 years now and they take a battering and yet come up nearly new with a wash and a wax application. Top quality thick leather an excellent goretex liner, and a really thick and firm sole, phenomenal winter boots.

I first got onto Meindl when in the military, I was issued Hi Tec Magnum and something else for an Iraq deployment, then later I got Meindl Desert Fox to deal with a hairline fracture issue (caused by the overly soft Hi Tec), and they were superb. Finally my feet were properly supported. 

Hi Tec and Merrell are just chunky trainers with a high ankle (and some level of waterproofing on some models), not in the same league as proper hiking boots. They're okay for light walking but don't have remotely the same level of foot support or protection.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Dec 2021)

I believe the OP only wants something decent, waterproof and more substantial than a shoe / trainer type for dog walking, I don't think they were planning a 10 day hike across uncharted terrain.


----------



## Eziemnaik (14 Dec 2021)

In this case any decent high street branded boots will do (decathlon, trespass etc.).
If looking for something for more serious hikes, in some cases it is better to skip on goretex as it dries out forever in the field.
If something different is needed have a look at redbacks/blundstones


----------



## Kingfisher101 (14 Dec 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Fit is key but I'd try Meindl, I've had a pair of Bhutan for 5 years now and they take a battering and yet come up nearly new with a wash and a wax application. Top quality thick leather an excellent goretex liner, and a really thick and firm sole, phenomenal winter boots.
> 
> I first got onto Meindl when in the military, I was issued Hi Tec Magnum and something else for an Iraq deployment, then later I got Meindl Desert Fox to deal with a hairline fracture issue (caused by the overly soft Hi Tec), and they were superb. Finally my feet were properly supported.
> 
> Hi Tec and Merrell are just chunky trainers with a high ankle (and some level of waterproofing on some models), not in the same league as proper hiking boots. They're okay for light walking but don't have remotely the same level of foot support or protection.


 Hi Tec boots, the leather ones are perfectly fine for dog walking, the op wants them for that. They have actually improved loads in recent years as well. He/she just needs a rambling boot, they are not doing fells etc.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Dec 2021)

Another vote for Meindl here. I recently bought a pair of Meindl Respond Mid GTX and as they come fairly broad they my feet fit beautifully. Incidentally, because they're pretty broad, I ended up with a slightly smaller size. Good for light trekking, around 450g.


----------



## Electric_Andy (14 Dec 2021)

I got these, (sports direct link). £50. My best advice is to buy leather and use dubbin. There are so many reviews for similar ones to mine that state that they're not waterproof. But if you make sure you give all the seams a good dose of dubbin before every walk, I've gone ankle deep in water before and not a drop has come through


----------



## mpemburn (14 Dec 2021)

I'm a big fan of Oboz. Most comfortable for my wide, flat feet. They are built to last, too.


----------



## MichaelW2 (14 Dec 2021)

I think the industry is missing a trick for lowland muddy dog walking style footwear.
You need a bit of grip, an ankle high enough to keep stuff out and a material that is weatherproof and durable. You don't need ankle support or cushioning around the ankle or arctic insulation.
I would like to see a leather trail shoe with a rubber rand and an extended higher upper of fabric gaiter style. Not a separate gaiter but just enough upper to keep mud out.
This doesnt fit into any current marketing segment and mud doesnt sell.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Dec 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> I think the industry is missing a trick for lowland muddy dog walking style footwear.
> You need a bit of grip, an ankle high enough to keep stuff out and a material that is weatherproof and durable. You don't need ankle support or cushioning around the ankle or arctic insulation.
> I would like to see a leather trail shoe with a rubber rand and an extended higher upper of fabric gaiter style. Not a separate gaiter but just enough upper to keep mud out.
> This doesnt fit into any current marketing segment and mud doesnt sell.


Something like these? It's what I use and they are brilliant for exactly that.

https://www.landsend.com/article/mens-work-boots/


----------



## MichaelW2 (14 Dec 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Something like these? It's what I use and they are brilliant for exactly that.
> 
> https://www.landsend.com/article/mens-work-boots/


Duck boots are great in slush but in those conditions, I would be in wellies. The 2-tone upper of duck boots is the concept I mean, but instead of rubber and leather, it is leather and w/p fabric.


----------



## Sterlo (14 Dec 2021)

+1 for Hi-Tec leather, had mine for 5+ years, still in great condition (not that I wear them loads), think they cost me about £50


----------



## Time Waster (14 Dec 2021)

Brands come in and out of fashion similarly their quality goes up and down too.

My first decent boot was a scarpa sl. Lasted over 10 years of which most was hard use too. I replaced them when they finally died. 

I got the same make and model. It lasted a year then suddenly the sole cracked right through at the midstep. I mean catastrophic crack from side to side right through to wet feet. They wore down a lot quicker than the original scarpa SL boots but still had plenty tread and life in them. I think it was where the groove to take those special version yeti attac gaiters extra rubber sole strap thing. 

I thought it was unlucky so I bought a third, actually I had two long living ones then a year one so it's a fourth. Same make, model and size. Didn't last 6 months. Leather was cracking despite looking after them, sole was worn right down and they were cracking.

Years ago zamberlan and scarpa were equivalent quality. Then zamberlan kind of disappeared in England. Possibly quality or financial issues. Then they came back reasonably strongly with good, new designs. That was about when scarpa was becoming iffy I reckon. I still rate zamberlan boots.

Salomon boots and shoes are slippy on wet terrain. Really dodgy IME.

Above all try for fit with a good boot fitter.


----------



## cougie uk (14 Dec 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> I think the industry is missing a trick for lowland muddy dog walking style footwear.
> You need a bit of grip, an ankle high enough to keep stuff out and a material that is weatherproof and durable. You don't need ankle support or cushioning around the ankle or arctic insulation.
> I would like to see a leather trail shoe with a rubber rand and an extended higher upper of fabric gaiter style. Not a separate gaiter but just enough upper to keep mud out.
> This doesnt fit into any current marketing segment and mud doesnt sell.


I bought some Salomon goretex trainers for wet walks but they didn't last that long and weren't cheap. I'm alternating between wellies, some nice waterproof walking shoes and trainers depending on the weather and terrain for the walks. 

Screwfix do some waterproof rigger boots for £30 that I might try next year. 
Dog walking is hard on footwear.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Dec 2021)

TBH I've never found any footwear membrane that has significant durability, they all start to weep sooner or later.


----------



## Randomnerd (14 Dec 2021)

Waterproof membranes are a waste of cash IMHO. Always hole through given time. 
Altbergs for me for hillwalking: I pay a visit to the factory and usually get somethIng with discount - maybe a slight mark or whatever gets you 20% off if you’re preparEd to haggle. 
William Lennon work boots for walling: literally tough as old boots. Buy two pairs at a time and rotate. Go through two pairs a year.
Guy Cotten wellies for all other duties calling for comfort in wet and mud. Excellent for dog walking


----------



## Milzy (14 Dec 2021)

Lowa GTX the MOD upgrade. They’ll last over 10 years too.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Dec 2021)

Milzy said:


> Lowa GTX the MOD upgrade. They’ll last over 10 years too.


Bloody defence cuts again eh?


----------



## Milzy (14 Dec 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Bloody defence cuts again eh?


There’s always been better options than the standard issue. They were great doing the Yorkshire 3 peaks in deep snow.


----------



## MichaelW2 (14 Dec 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> TBH I've never found any footwear membrane that has significant durability, they all start to weep sooner or later.


My Danner Mountain Light had a goretex lining but it lasted maybe 5 years. The full grain leather soldiers on and I have had then re soled.


----------



## Mrs M (14 Dec 2021)

North Face goretex boots.
Bogs wellies if it’s really bad.
Did have Salomon boots but found the sole really slippy so downgraded them to gardening boots.
Disappointing as I have had a few pairs of Salomon trail shoes which I use for walking in better weather and cycling too.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (14 Dec 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I don't think they were planning a 10 day hike across uncharted terrain.





Kingfisher101 said:


> Hi Tec boots, the leather ones are perfectly fine for dog walking, the op wants them for that.


I know the spec that the OP mentioned, I was only going for a recommendation on durability. I.e. I've had my Meindl for 5 years and I fully expect 10 more. I'm not mountaineering, not doing the three peaks, just walking a lot.

He (the OP) is more than welcome to go for Hi Tec if that's what he wants, my Hi Tec were very soft soled and I got stress fractures, plus they started to wear out in about 10 weeks, not 5 years. They're just rugged trainers, that's all they are. "Your mileage may vary" as our US members might say.


----------



## T4tomo (15 Dec 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I know the spec that the OP mentioned, I was only going for a recommendation on durability. I.e. I've had my Meindl for 5 years and I fully expect 10 more. I'm not mountaineering, not doing the three peaks, just walking a lot.
> 
> He (the OP) is more than welcome to go for Hi Tec if that's what he wants, my Hi Tec were very soft soled and I got stress fractures, plus they started to wear out in about 10 weeks, not 5 years. They're just rugged trainers, that's all they are. "Your mileage may vary" as our US members might say.


I wasn't having a particular pop, its just there were a lot of recommendations for £200 boots, which whilst excellent in themselves maybe over specced for purpose. My first Hitec, bought for £30-35, lasted me 25 years, which is why i went to them for a second pair (the first eventually developed a small crack in the flex zone) which were circa £50. Time will tell if they prove to be as durable. I'm not doing any extreme walking and might find them more limited if I did, but I do feel they have good support.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Dec 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I wasn't having a particular pop, its just there were a lot of recommendations for £200 boots, which whilst excellent in themselves maybe over specced for purpose. My first Hitec, bought for £30-35, lasted me 25 years, which is why i went to them for a second pair (the first eventually developed a small crack in the flex zone) which were circa £50. Time will tell if they prove to be as durable. I'm not doing any extreme walking and might find them more limited if I did, but I do feel they have good support.


It's a bit like a thread on Pistonheads at the moment where people are buying winter coats that are designed to be used on K2 and wondering why they can only wear a T shirt underneath. I mentioned a Parka from Lands End and you could hear the intake of breath


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 Dec 2021)

Well I ended up with Meindhl Butan boots . First outing today and were sure footed across the stone covers beach on my dog walk route . Nice stiff sole. Seem like really solid boots compared to what I’d usually buy myself.


----------



## simongt (26 Dec 2021)

Currently using a pair of Mountain W'Hse reduced to half price from £160. All leather, light and very comfortable. For me, Vibram soles are to be preferred. My last pair of boots so soled lasted nearly 20 years. I much prefer all leather as it makes waterproofing much easier with dubbin ( go on someone, say it - ! )


----------



## Kingfisher101 (26 Dec 2021)

simongt said:


> Currently using a pair of Mountain W'Hse reduced to half price from £160. All leather, light and very comfortable. For me, Vibram soles are to be preferred. My last pair of boots so soled lasted nearly 20 years. I much prefer all leather as it makes waterproofing much easier with dubbin ( go on someone, say it - ! )


They will never have been £160 even to start with. Its very deceptive when shops do that, lie about the initial price to make out you are getting a bargain.I don't like MW personally because I think the gear is very poor quality.


----------



## geocycle (26 Dec 2021)

My 17 year old all leather zamberland boots have started leaking. A trip up to Ambleside will sort that out but not sure whether to go with leather or lighter weight fabric this time. My walking is less adventurous although the weather remains stubbornly wet.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Dec 2021)

For the last 27 years I just go along to my local branch of Tiso (Rose St) and buy whatever fits best. I currently have Zamberlain boots and Meindl shoes, I’ve had them both for several years and am very satisfied. My previous pair of boots were Zamberlains too, they gave excellent service before the soles wore out. I’ve kept them, intending to have the soles replaced, but haven’t got round to it.


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (7 Jan 2022)

I've been using Berghaus Hillwalker leather boots for the last 4 months. So far so good, they give good support and are definitely waterproof, having been road tested on a very wet walking holiday in the Lake District. The sole isn't as high tech as some but they grip well on the slippery chalk of the South Downs, which hasn't been the case with some of my previous boots. I tend to mess around with various insoles to improve comfort but these were pretty good from the off. At around £130 pair they seem quite good value.


----------



## Profpointy (7 Jan 2022)

Just bought a pair of Altbergs, which are comfy, and seem very well built, and surprisingly light for substantial seeming boots. Not cheap at some £230 but I think good value. After buying them, I saw in their leaflet they actually do a range with different width fittings, which I would have investigated had I known before purchasing these. The model I went for is Nordkapp - a so say 3 season boot which I expect to be fine for flexible crampons (walking not climbing proper)


----------



## potsy (7 Jan 2022)

I got some Scarpa boots a few months ago, they have their own branded sole, not a Vibram... 
They are so comfortable, light, waterproof but absolutely lethal on any smooth damp surface! 

Will be investing in something with a much more grippy sole next time, maybe save these for drier conditions


----------



## presta (7 Jan 2022)

In my walking days I used to wear Brashers up until the manufacture switched from K-Shoes to Guimar, then they changed the design, and the new ones were too narrow. They were comfortable to walk in, but they didn't last very long, a year or two as I recall. After the Brasher franchise went to Guimar, K-Shoes started making a boot called Wainwright which was a copy of the Brasher, but the fit wasn't quite as good over the instep. I bought a couple of pairs but they didn't get much use, as I switched to a pair of Scarpa Trek when I started walking on more rough pathless terrain.


----------



## All uphill (7 Jan 2022)

I stopped using Mountain Warehouse when it was pointed out to me that pretty much 99% of their goods are made of plastics.

It doesn't seem right to buy stuff that harms the outdoors, so I can go and look at the outdoors.


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Jan 2022)

Although I've not walked a million miles in them yet... I'm rather impressed with the walking boots from Aldi...







Good comfy fit, nice grippy sole, relatively thin leather uppers and those cheap looking fabric lace loops haven't broke yet... but for a penny shy of twenty quid!


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Jan 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Although I've not walked a million miles in them yet... I'm rather impressed with the walking boots from Aldi...
> 
> View attachment 625387
> 
> ...


Worth a punt at that ££ , I’ve had boots in the past Karrimor boots , non leather . We’re ok to be fair but last pair we bought the metal loops snapped off with corrosion. Do think you get what you pay for in the end.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Jan 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Although I've not walked a million miles in them yet... I'm rather impressed with the walking boots from Aldi...
> 
> View attachment 625387
> 
> ...


I've got a pair but didn't find them that comfortable - they seemed to bend in just the wrong place and rubbed the top of my foot. However they are fantastic winter cycling shoes with flat pedals being warm & fairly waterproof.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (7 Jan 2022)

All uphill said:


> I stopped using Mountain Warehouse when it was pointed out to me that pretty much 99% of their goods are made of plastics.
> 
> It doesn't seem right to buy stuff that harms the outdoors, so I can go and look at the outdoors.


I think Mountain Warehouses products are very poor quality that's why I wont buy them.
The most crippling boots I've ever had were Altbergs and I was measured for them, I was given a refund in the end. I wouldn't buy another pair.


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Jan 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Worth a punt at that ££ , I’ve had boots in the past Karrimor boots , non leather . We’re ok to be fair but last pair we bought* the metal loops snapped off with corrosion*. Do think you get what you pay for in the end.


I've had that before but the rest of the boot was worth saving so I drilled it out and put brass eyelets in... got a few more years out of those boots


----------



## wafter (8 Jan 2022)

FWIW I have a pair of Scarpa Delta GTX's - not cheap but I can't fault them. Comfy, excellent build, lovely old-skool aesthetic and replacable soles to keep the conscience at bay 

They only get used when necessary and (sole replacement notwithstanding) I hope they're the last pair of walking boots I'll ever need to buy..


----------



## Salad Dodger (9 Jan 2022)

Mrs Salad and I go walking a couple of times a week. Mostly on concrete/tarmac with maybe a bit of beach walking thrown in. We go out in just about all weathers, so need something waterproof.
My old Brasher fabric and suede boots are falling to bits, so I bought some Brasher leather walking shoes. Not very wide fitting, but I am persevering and they are not too uncomfortable now, about 6 months on from purchase.

Mrs Salad has weird feet. Her second toe is longer than her big toe - a family trait in her mum's side of the family - and she finds many shoes too cramped for her toes. Added to that, she takes (usually) size 8 and there are not many shoes of any kind that fit her well, never mind walking boots.
She has a pair of Brasher shoes that are absolutely destroyed from many years of use, and which desperately needed replacing.
On a trip to Go Outdoors this week I suggested she try some men's shoes as they would be available in bigger sizes. She came away with some men's Hi Tec in size 9, and reckons they are very comfortable when worn with thick socks. Time will tell.....


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Jan 2022)

Best bet with footwear is to completely ignore the size and just go by feel. I've had a pair of shoes that claimed to be a UK mens 11 yet were a smaller fit than a pair i had claiming to be a UK mens size 9. There is no standard that all manufactures stick to. I reckon they just stick a label in that looks near enough.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (10 Jan 2022)

I have been following this thread with interest as I am looking at buying a pair of hiking boots. Many have said it's important to get your feet measured at a reputable shop. Unfortunately, I am a size 12.5, so will need a size 13. I had a chat at the Cotswold shop in Birmingham, and the Scarpas I was interested only went up to size 12. I asked if they could order a 12.5 or 13, and they said no. They can only order from their warehouse.

Can anyone recommend some outlets who will help me choose the right boots. I live in Birmingham, but I am quite happy to travel to an outlet that provides a good service. If I need to travel I can make a weekend of it travelling on the train with my Thorn, purchase my boots and have a cycle around the surrounding area.

Whalley Warm & Dry was mentioned previously and looking on their website looks a good option, are there any other outlets possibly a bit closer to the West Midlands that I should consider.

Thanks


----------



## simongt (10 Jan 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> cheap looking fabric lace loops


This is one feature on footwear I avoid and it appears to be getting 'trendily' popular. Once they fray through, you have a problem. Eyelets or metal loops every time for me.


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Jan 2022)

simongt said:


> This is one feature on footwear I avoid and it appears to be getting 'trendily' popular. Once they fray through, you have a problem. Eyelets or metal loops every time for me.


yeah but for under £20... what do you expect?


----------



## Ridgeway (10 Jan 2022)

Having now had snow on the ground for the last few weeks i've dug out my other Meindl's, a pair of Canadien type boots called Sölden (mine are the old version of this).







Did some walks over Christmas and New Year and used these, also for snow shoe walking as they are surprisingly light.


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Jan 2022)

Ridgeway said:


> Having now had snow on the ground for the last few weeks i've dug out my other Meindl's, a pair of Canadien type boots called Sölden (mine are the old version of this).
> 
> View attachment 625869
> 
> ...


They are not that expensive neither ?! Handy for when it’s really wet or your jumping off n puddles


----------

